# Need so advice!



## princessclark (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi not been on here for a while as had big break in meds since xmas x my nan died and my twins partner committed suicide so has been a stressful few months x 

started clomid again this cycle on a higer dose of 100mg ( was previously on 50mg ) and had my tracking scan and i have 2 follicles at 20mm and 22mm. Is this a good sign?
Last time on the lower dose i was producing 2 follicles but at day 10/11 they were only measuring 12-13mm so they are bigger this time round but not sure if that makes a massive difference of not x 

also if you have any tips on helping the process they would be much appreciated x we do some like using pillows to prop me up after and i stay laid down for 20-30mins after.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I'm sorry to read all you've been through recently, you really have a rough old time haven't you  

What cd were you on for your tracking scan ? The 2 follicles you've got sound a really good size and I'd imagine you'd ovulate within a few days of your scan. They like to see follicles around a minimum of 18mm to ensure the egg inside is mature....if follicle too small when ruptures then may mean that the egg was too immature so can lead to no or poor fertilisation...the same can happen if follicle too big (around 26+mm) as egg may be too old/mature...so yours sound just about right !

You're already doing the right thing by staying laid down for a while following sex raising your bum up a bit on a pillow...but don't raise it too high otherwise the semen/sperm will pool around the cervix and not be able to get through...just a little bit of elevation to get it going in the right direction Also try doing kegel exercises too which may help the sperm on their journey....and maybe use Preseed as well which is a sperm friendly lubricant especially designed for when ttc.

There's also more info on the "pinned" post towards top of this clomid board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## princessclark (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks x i had the scan today and im on CD11 x we dont use lubricant but will keep in mind about the preseed x


----------



## princessclark (Jan 6, 2009)

Im now on day 18 of my cycle ( and 5 dpo if i did O when the clinic predicted which would have been CD13 ) we started BDing the day of my scan (CD11) and have done every other day since then and today ive come over really tired and have had like a crampy feeling on and off all day x its not painful as such more uncomfortable and had a feeling of pressure "down there" too?!?

does anyone have any idea if these could possibly be early signs of pregnancy or something like implantations x my next AF is due around the 13th may so i still have 2 weeks till then x 

I had a good follicle sizes at the scan so . . . . . fingers crossed something has taken x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

The symptoms you describe could well be side effect of the clomid. If you're only 5dpo today then it's way too early to be pregnancy symptoms. Only once an embryo has reached blastocyst at 5dpo is it at the correct stage to begin implanting, usually around 24hours later, so when 6 days old....and implantation can take up until the embies are around 12 days old.

At the moment any embie would've just reached blastocyst stage so should begin implanting anytime from tomorrow onwards.

Most women don't get any genuine pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg....at this stage you wouldn't even be 3 weeks pg.

I know it's hard but try not to over analyse everything as there's no way of knowing and the clomid can cause all sorts of side effects, including those you're experience....plus progesterone released following ovulation can cause the same.

Have a look at this website

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------



## princessclark (Jan 6, 2009)

just thought id give a quick update on this x was due on either 2day or yesterday ( have 2 apps on my ipod touch that i use to track and one said i was due on yesterday and one said 2day ) and as of yet there is no sign of it x i ahve been feeling really tired recently and have been in bed by 10-10.30pm most night ( when ive not been out babysitting lol ) and up at 8am for work, but i get home after work which i only work from 9am-12/1pm and im ahve to nap for an hour as im so wiped, i have had a slight metallic taste ( although i did put that done to the fact i have a metal bar through my tongue lol x ) and my nipples have been quite sore and ive had a few shooty pains in my boobs x 
Im probably reading to much into it and trying not to get my hopes up, but since i started these tablets in october my periods straightened out straight away and have been at most 35 days long which was yesterday, they have not once been late but they have been early ( which was last month ) going to give it till saturday to do a test as to be honest i think im to scared to do one incase it is neg x 
ive also had a few hot flashes today which i know can be a side affect of the clomid but sure that would happen as im taking them or a weeks at most after ive taken them but i finished this cycles lot almost 30 days ago lol x 
i also burst into tears at work today for no reason lol x how bad is that x i felt like a right **** lol x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Really hope it's good news for you    If you were cd18 on 28 April then you would be cd34 today so I would definitely hold off testing until at least Saturday   

There are no hard and fast rules with clomid....each month can be different in length, symptoms etc.  You can get clomid side effects at any time during your cycle, not just when you're taking the actual pills or just after.....clomid effects your hormones throughout the whole cycle so in turn it can cause symptoms all the way through.  All the symptoms you describe could be down to the clomid or they could well be down to the progesterone released following ovulation....I've had the same symptoms as you (and more!) and have had them whilst on clomid and when not....when pg and when not.  I know how hard it is but try not to over analyse or read too much into symptoms as there is no way of knowing until you actually test.  Most women wouldn't experience any genuine pg symptoms until they were around 6 weeks pg (at this stage you'd only be about 4 weeks)....it's the rise in progesterone and then the increasing levels of HCG from the implanted embryo that cause the pg symptoms.

Did you have a progesterone blood test to actually confirm that you ovulated and approximately when ?

Fingers and toes crossed for when you test.   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## princessclark (Jan 6, 2009)

no the clinic im under say the dont do then as they dont show anymore information than a tracking scan! i know i know its ******** and tried arguing this but was told its not nessasery! i was tempted to go doc for on off my own accord but the clinic told me it was pointless! Ive been regular since starting the clomid ( normally around 31 days no longer than 33, just checked my tracker! and if anything ive only been early not late! ) 
Been having period type pains on and off since monday but still nada, not even any brown discharge just lots of a water milky discharge that dont smell! its really annoying as i feel it trickle out and have to run to the loo thinking ive come one lol x 
Normally ill get a constant period pain the minute i come on, not before and it dont go unless i take some pain killer x oh well only time will tell i guess x


----------



## princessclark (Jan 6, 2009)

dont matter now, i came on this morning!  but its not quite normal?? it looks a bit like egg white with blood in it where as normally its just bright red blood TMI i know sorry x 

does anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry AF arrived   

It could just be a bit of CM mixed in...sounds pretty normal....I get that sometimes (and I'm not on clomid anymore...I only took clomid to boost ie release more eggs as I ovulate fine on my own).  Is it full flow bleeding or just some spotting at the moment ?

Like I say, clomid can do all sorts of wierd and wonderful things to our cycles, hormones, cm etc.  If you're concerned then I'd give your clinic a call for their professional advise.

Oh, and as for progesterone tests, I would definitely ask your GP for them....whilst follicle tracking scans can give an indication of developing follicles, a progesterone blood test done at 7dpo can actually confirm you ovulated a mature egg.  Having tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14 so if you ovulate earlier or later then try and get tested accordingly.  My consultant always says progesterone level tests are good indication of what's happening....and he still sends me for them now every now and again to check all's ok !

Good luck for next month   
Take care
Natasha


----------



## princessclark (Jan 6, 2009)

Been to walking centre and they spoke to the Gyno dept for me as they arent open to patients on weekends and they said its period so to take tabs as usual! lol x but im glad i went just incase it was something else, better to be safe than sorry. Its now full flow period but im having clots which i dont normally get but we'll see what happens if it get to heavy or anything ill go back but right now ill just trea it as a normal period.

Just getting so tired of all of this, i know im only on my 5th cycle and there is plenty of other medicaql options after this but i never wanted it to get this far let alone the next step of IUI as then it feels like they do all the work etc and it not guarentee! lol x 
I know i cnt do anything about it and im just having a rant but i need it as its really getting to me now! lol


----------

